# Soil with nutes in it



## HerbNationpeacelovebud (Mar 21, 2011)

has anyone had success with growing with nutes already in the soil this is mysecond grow so not all that experiences yet but the soil i got is miracle gro and to my knowledge not the best soil  to use put got to make do with wat i got. I think soil with nutes makes it hardier to grow or sumthin?


----------



## Jericho (Mar 21, 2011)

Which miracle grow soil is it?

Soil with nutes in it makes it harder to regulate what nutes your giving to your plant and how much. 
A hot soil will burn plants that are not ready to be fed.


----------



## HerbNationpeacelovebud (Mar 21, 2011)

just say garden soil n says flowers and vegetables


----------



## Jericho (Mar 21, 2011)

Are you planting in the ground or in pots? Fertilizer Analysis is 0.15 - 0.05 - 0.10 for that soil so is lower than the potting mix. Dont think you will have issues with burn.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

I read some that had great success useing MG soil...I think the only issue is when ya water too much..because watering is feeding for the fist 3 months I think it says...Good luck and keep us posted


take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## HerbNationpeacelovebud (Mar 21, 2011)

hopefully no


----------



## oldsman (Mar 21, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I read some that had great success useing MG soil...I think the only issue is when ya water too much..because watering is feeding for the fist 3 months I think it says...Good luck and keep us posted
> 
> 
> take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


I've used this same soil for last 2 grows with good results.Like 4u says it is all in the watering.I'm going to be using it for most of my plants this year , the ones in the ground(mostly bagseed).I've been able to get some Fox Farms soil and nutes for some autos I'll be doing in buckets outside.Couldn't afford all FFof.


----------



## Hick (Mar 22, 2011)

I don't use MG products...


----------



## sawhse (Mar 22, 2011)

Secret doggie agent...hee hee. Nice pic hick


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 22, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> I don't use MG products...



Show off. Beautiful, awe sweet summer.


----------



## Hick (Mar 22, 2011)

"red" bandanna! :stoned: .. does that make him a _Crip-dog_ then?...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2011)

what I want toknow is whats growing in the SHack...:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 22, 2011)

oh   must be the Dog House?


----------

